# Slot Car Racing FUN!



## PD2

Hey guys!

Been a while since I've done anything in R/C (even though I still like R/C a lot!), but to "fill in" for my racing fix I've been racing slot cars. Funny thing is that many people, when I say that, instantly think of Hot Wheels or Matchbox size cars from their youth that they raced around a Tyco or AFX track that, at the time, looked great, but now that we know what scale cars look like, the childhood car looked more like a blob of plastic on wheels! Well, Tyco, Tomy AFX, Life-Like and Aurora are all still around, but those are HO scale or 1/64th slot cars. Much of them still have very little form, with the exception that Tomy AFX's Racemaster brand is coming out with some FINE detailed Indy/F1/Champcars that will just totally blow you away!

The slot cars I'm talking about are 1/32 slot cars! These are slightly smaller than the 1/28th MiniZ cars and Micro-T trucks from Losi, but run on about the same motor and gearing setup! These cars have the detail of 1/28th MiniZ's and come in various race liveries and formats - street, NASCAR, F1/Indy, LeMans, Daytona Prototypes, GT1, GT2, American Muscle, tuners, all varieties of drag racing cars etc. The cars are fairly simple and look a lot like 1/12 car setups - solid or independent axles for the front wheels; solid rear axle with gearing attached; electric motors that are not just in a sidewinder configuration but can also come in straight line and anglewinder configurations too. The chassis is typical plastic that is fortified with some other compound such as fiberglass or something else - they are getting to be more into thick lexan setups due to reducing the weight, but also due to the durability of the car too.

As for after market gear you have everything from tires with different grip/shore rating. Different wheels that include a variety of paintable wheel that also are detailed with inserts that make the car appear to have disc brakes behind the wheels! There are also several manufacturers of aluminum wheels to customize your ride - one of the pics I attached (the white LeMans Dallara) has some custom aluminum wheels. Then of course there is the gearing that can be swapped out to allow you to tune your car's handling. Slot.it, NSR, Slotter and various other manufacturers make everything from brass pinions to aluminum crown gears, etc. You also have an opportunity to upgrade the axles on the cars too as many don't like the stock axles as they are not always true or completely round and or do not turn smooth. Then there are the guide flags, wiring, pickup brushes and other components that can be upgraded too! Not to mention the motor selection! No, they are not brushless motors, but, you have a variety of motor makers that can give you access to everything from stock/standard 18K RPM cans up to 46-52K RPM cans! Some motors, like the Parma ones, are tuneable just like the R/C motors - they allow you to change the brushes and springs and adjust the timing on the motors. Parma makes some very nice 1/32-1/24 drag car motors that put out some hefty RPM's for scale 1/8 and 1/4 mile drag racing!

The other thing that makes this hobby really interesting and can be fun for those that enjoy this aspect is that liveries can be changed! Several guys have made an art of repainting and re-tampo'ing their cars and some have even got into the customizing business, so to speak, doing some chop jobs on their cars to make them a little more unique! To this end they become more like modlers than racers, but its still interesting to see the various rides that come from these talented guys! To say the least, the slot car hobby is way more than racing at times.

I've attached a few pics of some cars so that you guys can check things out from the cars perspective. The smaller cars are some of the latest HO scales to hit the market (not the cars that I was talking about from Racemasters). It gives you an idea of their scale vs. the 1/32 scale.

Enjoy the read and pics and I'll post more later!

Have fun!
PD2


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Long time no see Paul! Those look sweet. I got to run a couple slot cars a few years back at that track behind almeda mall. I was pretty amazed at how fast those things went around the track. The good thing about slot cars is they aren't very expensive and it's indoors. Where are you racing at? Maybe I can bring my son and meet up with you one day. I think he would love it.


----------



## nik77356

Ahh I miss the old days of racing slot cars. I remember when I almost had the record lap for the nascar class. I'm gonna have to stop by sometime soon.

BTW Donnie, 1960 and Jones is where it's at.


----------



## Fishtexx

1960 and Jones?? where ? I would like to take my son and check it out. Thanks.


----------



## nik77356

It's in the center where the big cow is on the sign out front. That's the only way I can describe it. LOL


----------



## Fishtexx

Big Cow? I guess I will look for it on the home from work. Are you sure its not on Cypress N Houston? I know there is a track right in the corner of that small shopping center.


----------



## nik77356

Yeah sorry, that's it.


----------



## Fishtexx

Thanks Nik! Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## Gary

Welcome back Paul!


----------



## rex cars

from Jones & 1960, go north on Jones to Cypress North Houston, (I think it's the third light) left @ Cypress North Houston. Get in right lane, when you are close to the next stoplight it is in the 'L' shaped shopping center on the right. Not sure if the cow is still there, the butcher shop is gone.
Be sure to note the shop hours before you go by.

http://www.hsarc.net/


----------



## rex cars

nik77356 said:


> Ahh I miss the old days of racing slot cars. I remember when I almost had the record lap for the nascar class. .


You did have the track record! Of course it was bettered in the next round, but you did have your name on it. (for almost ten minutes!)


----------



## sixshootertexan

I take my son over there and let him run his.


----------



## nik77356

I'm pretty sure we own every version of that car except that one. LOL


----------



## PD2

Donnie Hayden said:


> Long time no see Paul! Those look sweet. I got to run a couple slot cars a few years back at that track behind almeda mall. I was pretty amazed at how fast those things went around the track. The good thing about slot cars is they aren't very expensive and it's indoors. Where are you racing at? Maybe I can bring my son and meet up with you one day. I think he would love it.


Lately, due to work, its been at my house. HA! But normally, there is a place less than 5 miles from me called Houston Scale Auto Racing. It's off of Cypress N. Houston between Jones and Eldridge. They have a nice 122', 4 lane road course an a HUGE, Yellow 8 lane speed track! Last I heard, they were also looking at dropping an HO race track in the extra room they added, but that was a few months ago. The big race is Friday night at 7:00pm, but they also race on Saturday just before 3 or 4pm. Great bunch of guys and definitely lots of fun!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Welcome back Paul!


Thanks bro! Had to clean the cob webs out of the PM box, but it's all good now! Thanks for saving my place!

PD2


----------



## PD2

sixshootertexan said:


> I take my son over there and let him run his.


Nice GT40 Sixshooter! I like it! Amazingly, that is one car I do not have yet.

I still think they need to make the bodies only and sell them to guys that already have the RTR cars. Although some guys have been buy snap or glue models in 1/32 scale, building them, strengthening them, and then mounting them to their chassis. Definitely the modeler side, but they do make some sweet cars!

PD2


----------



## sixshootertexan

Man that thing was in the clearance section. That's the reason we bought it. Plus he wanted a red car.


----------



## PD2

sixshootertexan said:


> Man that thing was in the clearance section. That's the reason we bought it. Plus he wanted a red car.


You'd be surprised.....those can sometimes be the best cars! LOL! Especially with the mods and tuning we do sometimes.

PD2


----------



## PD2

*Magnet vs. Non-Magnet....*

So, here is another aspect of slot car racing that seems to take on various forms - to use magnets or not to use magnets in the cars. As many know, most every slot car that is purchased in RTR form comes with magnets. I say most as there are quiet a few Spanish manufacturers that don't always put magnets into their cars - FLY is definitely one of them. Many makers build their cars specifically to handle better with magnets then without. But when it comes down to racing a slot car, the choice is totally up to the track owner or the home racer!

So what does pulling a magnet out of a car do? Many slot car racers claim it makes the car "more realistic" when driven on the track. If you over accelerate a turn, the rear end kicks out and slides around that corner or ultimately deslots or takes you off the track. But then there are those that will remove the magnets and begin counter balancing the effects of a car that does not track well by installing weight via small amounts of lead. Now, where have we seen this done before....hhmmm? Onroad R/C has used lead counter weights to balance a chassis or shift weight on a chassis to create an balanced oval racer. Not as large and as bulky as the weight used on the R/C cars, but, thin strips of lead are made available to racers that are able to be cut to fit in and on a chassis to weigh and balance the car and clean up some of it's characteristics. Many racers swear by setting up their car in a 40/60 distribution of weight where 40% of the cars total weight is on the front half of the car while 60% of the cars weight is in the rear. They claim this gives the drive train the best traction while still giving the car the best "planted" racing setup to keep the nose down in the slot. To me, personally, I handle each car differently when I'm going magnetless. One of the first things I'll do is....nothing! I'll pull the magnet, put the body back on the car and run it around the track - more specifically, I'll run it around the track that I plan to race the car on. Just as in R/C where each track may require a little different setup on your car, truck or buggy, in slot cars, each track has different traction, pitch, banking, and various other characteristics that make setting up your car unique, sometimes, to that track. When I run the car around the track, I am usually looking to see if the car handles the same as it did with the magnet in. Of course it won't handle exactly the same, but I'll run it and push it in the corners to see if I can get the same or similar response. When the car deslots, I look and see how it deslotted - rear first or front first. If front first, that is usually easy - either the wheels are pushing the car out of the slot or the front is too light. If its a too light of a front end, the easy resolution is adding weight. You add weight in small increments as adding weight not only corrects things, but it also increase the drag weight of the car - its a fine balance. A rear end deslotted car could be various things, including too much weight in the rear. Setting up a car of magnetless racing takes time, patience, and lots of testing and trialing of the car, especially when wanting to get good, consistent lap times.

For magnet racing, you think it would be a snap to just pull the car out of the box and go! But what many start realizing is that not all magnets are created equal! In fact, there was a recent race in Philly where a club raced the exact same cars - racers purchased the car that night and put it on the track expecting to have the race come down to drivers skill with a level playing field of cars. What was discovered were the 6 new cars that had just came in from the manufacturer all placed in the top 6 that night! The club used what is called a Magnet Marshall to check the down force strength of the magnets in those 6 cars as compared to the other cars. What they found was that evidently the manufacturer had switched magnets or materials for the magnets as the new cars had about 200-300g/cm more of down force than the cars that had been in the shop for a while! That can definitely give any driver a clear advantage of being able to push the car harder and deeper into turns than their competitor. But don't misunderstand - having the most down force is not what magnet racing is about either! There is the opposite effect when tracks decide to dial down the voltage to something less than 12V and now that down force becomes drag weight! There is not enough voltage to push the car out of the stronger than normal down force and aside from the car being slower, you now are on the path to destroying your motor as its torque was not made for pulling as much as it was made for speed.

Now, personally, I enjoy racing at home with a few magnet cars. The smaller HO cars are much more fun that way, but yet they have a series called T-Jetts that use no magnets and must have a voltage of less than 10V or a high Ohm controller. If and when I race at the local track, they only race without magnets and you begin to learn that for each class of slot car (NASCAR, F1, LeMans, GT1, GT2) there are certain cars that were setup and designed to do better without a magnet than any of the other cars. For instance, there is almost nothing that will touch a Slot.it LeMans series car without a magnet! These cars are just setup and hooked up no matter whether you leave the magnet in or remove it! And they are fast too - these are not your standard Maubuchi 18K motors, these are Slot.it made with different end bells, brushes, and windings than most other motors. And, unlike a lot of the cars, these guys come setup to race with little to no modifications needed! Quality and performance for one price!

Just thought I'd share a bit more about the slot cars. Look for some more posts later. But for now, enjoy the reads!

Have fun and grow your hobby!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Great write up Paul. Lets say I just want something to mess around with at home for now. I would go with 1/32 in case I wanted to race later, but just for now something to set up at home or here at work. What track would you recommend and would you just use the controller that came with the track or upgrade. Or can you buy a track without a controller and save money in the long run.

Or lets do this. What does it cost? Can you get a real nice set up for under $500?


----------



## cjtamu

Got a 1/32 IRL car sitting at the house.


----------



## jerry23

cjtamu said:


> Got a 1/32 IRL car sitting at the house.


 and b4,t4,gt,xxx4? rc8. what doesnt sit at your house chris?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

haha. You just got punked Chris


----------



## cjtamu

jerry23 said:


> and b4,t4,gt,xxx4? rc8. what doesnt sit at your house chris?


I don't sit at my house. I have a real job, LOL. And it's a B44 and a Losi 8ight. Been awhile since you saw daylight I guess, probly didn't even know those cars existed. Are you gonna come get your whuppin this weekend or what?


----------



## Gary

I like this stuff.. 

http://www.slotcarcity.com/catalog.php?item=562


----------



## nik77356

Gary, you can get a real nice setup for uner $500. You could get 2 of these and have money left over!

http://www.scalextric-usa.com/index.php?CURRENT_PAGE_ID=135&PARENT_ELEMENT_ID=875


----------



## Gary

I like the muscle car theme though.


----------



## nik77356

Well, I looked for those but they are all discontinued. Just run your own muscle cars!!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Great write up Paul. Lets say I just want something to mess around with at home for now. I would go with 1/32 in case I wanted to race later, but just for now something to set up at home or here at work. What track would you recommend and would you just use the controller that came with the track or upgrade. Or can you buy a track without a controller and save money in the long run.
> 
> Or lets do this. What does it cost? Can you get a real nice set up for under $500?


I personally like the route I took. Went up to the shop and bought a Scalextric T2. When all of the track is used, it covers about a 5' x 9' area, but for instance, right now, I have it setup in a wavy oval on a 2.5' x 6' table. The track came with two LeMans cars and two Scalexctric controllers that are probably rated at about 60 Ohms. All of this was about $130! So for the home racer that is not out for any major racing, it's perfect! The reason I like Scalextric track is that its got good medium traction - nothing too slipper and nothing overly gripy - and the material that it is made of makes the track really flexible. Over time, with a track being setup for a while, the track may tend to get some waviness to it. With Scalextric you just pull that peice out and hand-mold it back into shape. Also, this material makes it less likely to break or become brittle - that means that the tabs won't break every time you set it up and break it down - which was something that was important to me since I had no permanent place for the track.

If you want to change out the controllers and go for some lower Ohm controllers to really open up the RPM's and voltage of the track, you can purchase Parma controllers that are already wired for the track! They costs about $30-$40 each, but are a great way to upgrade your controllers. The only other thing that most guys do is get a variable power supply that allows you to dial in the voltage to the track. These are various prices, but I've never seen investing in one yet!

So, to answer your question, yes, you can get a complete setup, with upgraded controllers and definitely could probably add a nice variable power supply and maybe even have some change left over to buy another car or two for $500 or less!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I like this stuff..
> 
> http://www.slotcarcity.com/catalog.php?item=562


There ya go! Man, they have some NICE replica American Muscles and cars for the original STOCK car (not NASCAR) days too! You'd be amazed at some of the detail these cars have on them!

Check these out:

http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/dt3785/pd471878/Scalextric_C2739_Ford_Mustang_3_Troy_Promotions_slot_car

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/monogram/mon4889.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/Scalextric/cars/sca2889.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/Carrera/32nd/car27267.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/Carrera/32nd/car27268.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/carrera/32nd/car25719.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/carrera/32nd/car27103.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/carrera/32nd/car27104.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/carrera/32nd/car27145.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/carrera/32nd/car27186.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/carrera/32nd/car27202.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/carrera/32nd/car27223.jpg

Enjoy!

PD2


----------



## PD2

nik77356 said:


> Well, I looked for those but they are all discontinued. Just run your own muscle cars!!


It's available here and Alan and Paul are GREAT guys to deal with:

http://www.132slotcar.us/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_25_31&products_id=1058

PD2


----------



## nik77356

I have a set I might be willing to sell if the almighty male parental unit agrees to it.


----------



## jerry23

cjtamu said:


> I don't sit at my house. I have a real job, LOL. And it's a B44 and a Losi 8ight. Been awhile since you saw daylight I guess, probly didn't even know those cars existed. Are you gonna come get your whuppin this weekend or what?


Nope. too much other stuff on my plate for toy cars. In the process of building a business, just quit my job and trying to plan a wedding. No$$$$


----------



## Gary

Paul, I have been reading the forum again and I'm still confused. Saturday racing is for noobs? And whats a DTM car? Pick me out a car. LOL


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Paul, I have been reading the forum again and I'm still confused. Saturday racing is for noobs? And whats a DTM car? Pick me out a car. LOL


Saturday racing is where you just pull the car out of the box and race it as it came from the manufacturer - maybe a little sanding of the tires to true them up, but the magnets stay in.

DTM (Deutsche Tourenwagen Masters) is a touring car series that is mainly based in Germany, but has grown to rounds and series all around Europe. America may know it more as ITC (International Touring Car Championship)

The cars are typically Audi, Mercedes-Benz, Opel, Alfa Romeo, Volvo, BMW, Ford, Ferrari, GM, Honda, Mazda and VW.

Personally, this is one car I've yet to get, but, from what I understand from the crew that drives on Saturday's the BMW's are about the best ones - specifically, NINCO BMW M3's. They are a bit harder to find as NINCO is not making too many of them any more, so it may be an E-Bay find.

FLY has this DTM that you may like:

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/fly/a/flya1704.jpg

That car is a bit on the high end due to the licensing fees they had to pay - new, that car will cost about $63.

SCX and Scalextric both have DTM cars that, if I had to say, the SCX's are slightly better than the Scalextrics. SCX has a Red Bull livery that is cool looking, at least to me. Carrera also has them, but the Carreras are GREAT at making a VERY detailed car, but they are so HEAVY and just have a ton of weight to them, aside from the down force of the magnet.

Here are some of the SCX's you can pick from:

http://www.132slotcar.us/store/product_info.php?cPath=22_47&products_id=2020

http://www.132slotcar.us/store/product_info.php?cPath=22_47&products_id=2021

Here are some of the Scalextric cars:

http://www.132slotcar.us/store/product_info.php?cPath=22_36_64&products_id=2706

http://www.132slotcar.us/store/product_info.php?cPath=22_36_64&products_id=202

http://www.132slotcar.us/store/product_info.php?cPath=22_36_64&products_id=204

Since this is one of the series you just race what you buy out of the box and is focused on the newbie, the great thing is you can show up on Saturday, buy a car from the display case at the shop, and run the car on the track in the afternoon race with a $5 rented controller! The prices will be about the same and it perfect because you are not having to do a lot of tweaking and adjusting. The guys at the shop can also help to make sure the car is running fine out of the box and if anything is wrong, they can usually take care of it there since they are authorized by the majority of the manufacturers.

Hope this helps you out bro!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Thanks bro. Too bad I couldnt run that Mustang.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Thanks bro. Too bad I couldnt run that Mustang.


Yeah, the Mustang is sweet, but considered American Muscle car racing or Trans Am series stuff. They actually used to race those on Saturday too, but I think they were ready for a new series and went with DTM cars.

Glad I could help!

PD2


----------



## PD2

*Another Scale - 1/43*

One of the growing scales in slot cars is 1/43. As of now, there are not a ton (if any) public tracks that support 1/43, but, due to the recent deals made by a major slot car manufacturer, SCX, you can now buy these cars and tracks at your local Target stores!

Bigger than HO (1/64) and smaller than 1/32, they give you a smaller foot print track and car wise, while not having to sacrifice too much on scale details. One of the largest complaints of slot car collectors and racers is that the HO scale is so small that most of the finer detailed cars that you see in 1/32 loose their shape and proportion. Most HO's have been said to look like blobs of plastic on wheels. (As a side note, AFX/Racemaster is about to release their next generation Champ Car/F1 HO that will be the most scale and closest to realism car to date! I've seen prototypes of this car and they are SWEET!) 1/32 on the other hand is nice and finely detailed, but many complain about the huge space that one must have in order to have a nice size track - which usually brings people back to having an HO track since you have larger layouts in smaller space...but then there is the car thing....and thus the cycle goes on.

With 1/43, some of the best of both worlds show up and you get both - great scale detailed cars and a track that does not take up a lot of space and gives you lots of running track! Here are some examples of some cars you can get in 1/43 scale:

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/newindex.htm

http://www.hotlapsracin.com/hot43bodies.htm

http://www.scx-usa.com/images/slotpix/SCX/SCX_Compact/scx143f-1set.jpg

http://www.scx-usa.com/images/slotpix/SCX/SCX_Compact/scx143nascar2pk.jpg

http://www.carrera-toys.com/uploads/pics/61079_01.jpg

http://www.carrera-toys.com/uploads/pics/61036_01.jpg

Prices are VERY inexpensive and track sets are all expandable. In fact, for those that like the scale detail of 1/32, 1/43 will run on 1/32 track! In fact, track makers such a Carrera make their track to handle 1/24 scale slot cars all the way down to 1/43 - that's 3 scales that can run on one track system!

Just another option when looking at slot cars for another outlet to get your race on!

Enjoy and have fun at whatever racing hobby you do!

PD2


----------



## rex cars

is this the same size (1/43) as the stuff that Artin makes?


----------



## PD2

rex cars said:


> is this the same size (1/43) as the stuff that Artin makes?


Well, Artin makes both 1/32 and 1/43. So if you are talking about the Artin 1/43, yes, they are the same. Artin's, to me, tend to be more plastic blob like.

There is actually a kit from Ranch Design for 1/43's that uses a metal punched chassis that you put the kit together. Gotta bend all the motor pod, front axle mounts, etc and even comes with all you need to complete the kit. I'm thinking about buying one and doing a step-by-step build up and then putting a Hot Laps Daytona Prototype body on it. We'll see.....

PD2


----------



## PD2

*New 1/43 Project*

Well, I went ahead and bought the Ranch Design 1/43 chassis kit:

http://www.ranch-design.com/chassis.htm

When completed/built the chassis will look like this:



















As you can see, its a metal stamped chassis. It requires a bit of folding to construct the chassis, but when complete, the chassis is adjustable and allows you to mount both hard resin and lexan bodies to the chassis.

The body I have chosen is a CITGO Daytona Prototype (which I need to order still):










That picture looks a little rough, but I'll do a build up and snap pictures as I go.

I have heard many good things about the Ranch Design chassis so I'm interested to see how it does on my 1/32 Scalextric track. I'll put it through its paces and see how it goes with tuning and tweaking.

Stay tuned for more!

PD2


----------



## PD2

*Custom HO Rides!*

My 1/43 chassis and body are on their way and should be arriving any time now - maybe today. BUT, I had to show you these! These are some custom HO's that some guys made!

A 1957 Chevy Carryall Suburban in Gulf Racing colors!

A 1950 Mercury die cast conversion

A 427 Cobra with a joker at the wheel

These were all custom painted by some very talented guys that donated these cars to a charity auction that all proceeds went to the AHA.

I REALLY love the Carryall! Something about those Gulf racing colors!

Enjoy!
PD2


----------



## PD2

*1/43 Build Update*

I've been working on the chassis build up now for about a week and a half. Had some issues with one of the parts and needed some spacers and other tools, so it slowed me down - and of course there is that work thing that took me to Dallas this week...yeah. At any rate, the body is mounted and most of the car is together. I've been trying to snap as many pics as I can as I build it up, but even that has been interesting.....look for my write up and you will see why. I have one thing to do then its testing, lubing and tuning time!

I'll have an entire write up on the build up and the testing of the car posted. Look for more to come!

If you like building and putting cars together that you then race, this is definitely a kit you are going to enjoy!

More later!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Ill have to look into the 43rds. Target huh? How do the cars handle?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Ill have to look into the 43rds. Target huh? How do the cars handle?


Like sleds on rails! At least they do on my 1/32 Scalextric track - didn't get a 1/43 track as they 1/43 cars will work on 1/32 tracks just fine. Now, if you yank the magnet then you get into some tuning and setup fun! Weight here, sanding tires, etc. But with magnets, the cars are hooked up! Target just restocked their 1/43 cars too - SCX put some nice packaging around the F1's, DTM's, and even the NASCAR's. Tuners are just fun for bashing and what not, although if you yank the magnet they become drifters. HA!

I have the Ranch Design together and did a test run. Now it needs some tuning and tweaking and I should have another great 1/43 car! I'll write it all up with pics and everything.

PD2


----------



## Gary

I allmost ordered this.

http://www.scx-usa.com/images/slotpix/SCX/SCX_Compact/scx143f-1set.jpg

I needed some new pedals though. Maybe next week.


----------



## Gary

Paul, did you just order the chassis? Or did you get the rolling kit? Im thinking about ordering a car and maybe the rolling kit just for something to play around with untill I make up my mind whether to get 43rd or 32nd scale track. But if I ordered the rolling kit what uptions should I get?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I allmost ordered this.
> 
> http://www.scx-usa.com/images/slotpix/SCX/SCX_Compact/scx143f-1set.jpg
> 
> I needed some new pedals though. Maybe next week.


I was looking at this set at Target over the weekend. These cars look freakin great for 1/43 scale cars! Nice detail!! I'm sure Trey could pick it apart since he is a huge F1 follower, but the car is very nicely done to me. And from what I've heard from some of the other guys, the F1's are quick and stuck in the slot! Give some more thought. 

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Paul, did you just order the chassis? Or did you get the rolling kit? Im thinking about ordering a car and maybe the rolling kit just for something to play around with untill I make up my mind whether to get 43rd or 32nd scale track. But if I ordered the rolling kit what uptions should I get?


I ordered the rolling kit - everything is included to get that car up and running! I've been talking a lot with Steve the owner and he actually helped me through my selection of wheels, tires and motor. He hooked me up with the following because I was running the car on a 1/32 Scalextric Track with 16V power:

GM14955 motor
10 tooth pinion
28 tooth crown gear
.437" diameter x 5/16" wide rear aluminum wheels
.350" diameter x 3/16" wide front aluminum wheels
Polyurethane tires

If you get the 1/43 SCX track, it runs at a max 12V , so he may spec something different for you. Steve is a great guy and like us, is really into seeing people have fun at the hobby, enjoy it, and of course grow it. They are not out to make fistfull of dollars, but definitely enjoys people who have fun with the cars.

I need to pull together the write up on the build and then the tuning of the car so that you have a nice guide for your build. Let me know when or if you purchase the kit before and I'll tell you some tips and tricks, before my write up.

Hope you have fun bro! I've enjoyed these scale cars!

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> I was looking at this set at Target over the weekend. These cars look freakin great for 1/43 scale cars! Nice detail!! I'm sure Trey could pick it apart since he is a huge F1 follower, but the car is very nicely done to me. And from what I've heard from some of the other guys, the F1's are quick and stuck in the slot! Give some more thought.
> 
> PD2


They have them at the store?


----------



## Gary

Hey they got this set up at the stores. Rather than mess around with mail order, Ill pick it up on my way home Thursday.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton/602-3513527-9307825?&page=1&index=target&rh=k%3aslot%20cars&asin=B001COX0UU

That should be an ok set up huh?


----------



## Gary

Whoa! These cars look pretty good!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> They have them at the store?


Yes sir! Stop by any Target store and you will find them - grant it, you have to go to the toy section, but its funny cause these cars are setup nice and to me, could be hobby, toy, and/or racer grade!

Go check it out!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Hey they got this set up at the stores. Rather than mess around with mail order, Ill pick it up on my way home Thursday.
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton/602-3513527-9307825?&page=1&index=target&rh=k%3aslot%20cars&asin=B001COX0UU
> 
> That should be an ok set up huh?


Actually, yes! As far as track sections go that set has the most varying track pieces to let you set up all sorts of layouts! Plus, when you stop by Target, take a look at the other cars and the other pieces of track - you never know if you might want to try OTHER things. HA!

A lot of the guys who bought 1/43 tracks have had nothing but good things to say about the SCX track sets. If you do have any issues, SCX stands behind their cars and tracks sets with a 2 YEAR Warranty! Very quality company from Spain!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Whoa! These cars look pretty good!


Exactly! Nice detail! No plastic blobs! I love the Vodafone F1! A classic Ferrari Red Shell is good to, but there is just something about that Mercedes that I like!

I don't think the 1/43 cars do this, but, in the 1/32 cars, the front wheels actually turn when the car takes a turn in a corner! Talk about racing realism!

PD2


----------



## Gary

I dont have enough cash to pick up the track today, but I can pick up a couple of cars!  I cant belive how low cost these SCXs are!


----------



## Gary

We need to let the TTMBers know about this.

Edit: This wont cut it as far as a power supply will it?

http://www.testmart.com/sp.cfm/DCPWR/TEK/PS283.html


----------



## Gary

I stopped at the Tar-Jhey store across from Trophy Guy on my way home and picked up some Nascar cars for $10 a piece. I havent seen these on the net yet. It's the #17 car, Citi, and the #99 car, Aflac. They are bigger than I thought measuring 4.7" bumper to bumper and I am impressed!  The bodies look great and very scale like. Rubber tires, the whole nine! I like em! 

Question on the sets. They had 3 sets. The cheap one and two that were called by the same name but differed by $20. Whats the difference?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> We need to let the TTMBers know about this.
> 
> Edit: This wont cut it as far as a power supply will it?
> 
> http://www.testmart.com/sp.cfm/DCPWR/TEK/PS283.html


WAY too much voltage! HA! Pyramid is the power supply if you want a variable power supply. The track sets come with wall warts that should produce enough juice for what you need. The variable power supply is nice for you to slow the cars down when that grandson of yours is pulling the trigger.  Like this:

http://www.pacetronics.com/prodpage.cfm?Cat_Selected=37&Subcat_Selected=116&Group_Selected=278&product_Selected=724

6-15V is perfect. I don't have one - waiting for AFX to come out with their power supply wall wart that will do a three step voltage change and will also manage power surge issues per lane with a single pack!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I stopped at the Tar-Jhey store across from Trophy Guy on my way home and picked up some Nascar cars for $10 a piece. I havent seen these on the net yet. It's the #17 car, Citi, and the #99 car, Aflac. They are bigger than I thought measuring 4.7" bumper to bumper and I am impressed!  The bodies look great and very scale like. Rubber tires, the whole nine! I like em!
> 
> Question on the sets. They had 3 sets. The cheap one and two that were called by the same name but differed by $20. Whats the difference?


The cars are nice and detailed, huh? They are slicker than axle grease, as Trophy Guy would say! HEHEHEHE!!!!

As for the sets, its probably the set you are getting - one is the F1 set and the other is the NASCAR set. The NASCAR set is a tri-oval track set with no real ability to make other track layouts, unless you buy other track pieces. The F1 track set has a lot more varying track sections making it more flexible for different and varied layouts.

Look at the area they both setup in and determine which you can setup in your place. If you have an entire room, then go for the F1 set - you will definitely enjoy having variety and the ability to change.

As for track layouts, the best source for this are real, 1:1 scale tracks! The best layouts are copying or doing a scale layout of Watkins Glenn or Sonoma, etc. All you have to do is a Google search of a track you like and they give you a scale print out of the turns and straights - just copy that with your track layout and BAM you got your own ALMS, NASCAR, etc. track!

PD2


----------



## Gary

I think as affordable these SCX compacts are, alot of people might be interested in them. Get their foot in the door and see if any ask about racing. You know the drill. 



Ill start a thread up on TTMB sometime today.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I think as affordable these SCX compacts are, alot of people might be interested in them. Get their foot in the door and see if any ask about racing. You know the drill.
> 
> Ill start a thread up on TTMB sometime today.


The great thing is that the track can be setup any place you have room - a living room, garage, bedroom, etc. In fact, talk about grass roots racing - many commercial tracks started out in homes, garages, etc. where guys would come together with their track sets and create large layouts and race together. As for series, you do a NASCAR race one time, F1 next, DTM's next time, and maybe an open class that allows customs like Ranch Design, etc.

As for as timing and lap counting go, Carrera makes a light bridge that runs off of 4, AA batteries that straddles the track. It aligns itself to the two lanes and you can run either a timed race or a specific number of laps race. The time race format is usually what I've seen run before, very similar to R/C - 4, 5 minute qualifiers for each person and then you either let the numbers stick or run a final with the top two or four.

It really is an affordable hobby as well as a great home hobby. Getting kids off the video games and putting them behind some controllers can be interesting because they are always looking for realism. With an adjustable voltage and pulling the magnets out of the cars, you can get some real phyiscs and dynamics of setting up the car to stay on the track.

You know I'm all about spreading the love - just let me know where I can help!:bounce:

PD2


----------



## Gary

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=177331


----------



## Gary

I could build this and hook it up to my RC car power supply.

http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/powe/ck402.htm


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I could build this and hook it up to my RC car power supply.
> 
> http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/powe/ck402.htm


Wow! Now that is cool! Never saw that before! I'll have to check that out too! Wonder if that would work? HHHmm? Cool find bro!

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Wow! Now that is cool! Never saw that before! I'll have to check that out too! Wonder if that would work? HHHmm? Cool find bro!
> 
> PD2


According to my EE it will!

Been collecting some brass this morning. Guess what for?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> According to my EE it will!
> 
> Been collecting some brass this morning. Guess what for?


Nice! I may have to snag one and give it a try myself! A heck of a lot cheaper than the Pyramid! May even be cheaper than what AFX/Racemaster will come out and gives you a lot more steps.

Ask your EE if there is an easy way to install a voltage meter or read out so that when you dial in the voltage you don't have to break out the voltage meter probes.

PD2


----------



## Gary

Im gonna have to get a variable power supply Paul. lol With the F1 cars I cant get full throttle.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Im gonna have to get a variable power supply Paul. lol With the F1 cars I cant get full throttle.


HEHEHEHE!!!! Now imagine me, who is using 16V on a 1/32 slot car track instead of the 12V you have there with a 1/43 track!

Did you check with your EE about my question?

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> HEHEHEHE!!!! Now imagine me, who is using 16V on a 1/32 slot car track instead of the 12V you have there with a 1/43 track!
> 
> Did you check with your EE about my question?
> 
> PD2


I havent asked him yet. Maybe he will eventually show up to work? LOL


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I havent asked him yet. Maybe he will eventually show up to work? LOL


DOH! Be nice to your EE's - you may need them. HA!

PD2


----------



## Gary

You want fancy?

http://www.darvex.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SVMR&Category_Code=BATTVM&Product_Count=1


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> You want fancy?
> 
> http://www.darvex.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SVMR&Category_Code=BATTVM&Product_Count=1


Dang! More expensive than the variable power supply! But it'll do the trick! Cool!

PD2


----------



## Gary

You prolly get a cheap analogue gauge at an auto parts store.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> You prolly get a cheap analogue gauge at an auto parts store.


I talked to some tech slot car guys about it - their concern is the 2 amps. According to them, if I use that power supply for 1/32 or greater, the initial amp draw on power can be over 2 amps for one car on one lane. So their thought was finding something that could handle 4+ amps or use two of these power supplies per lane. I'm seeing if they have other ideas for me.

As for you with a 1/43 track, the smaller cars and motors should draw a lot less amps so the power supply you have there would be perfect for it.

PD2


----------



## Gary

They make them with higher amperage.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> They make them with higher amperage.


That'll work perfect for my track then! For you, I think you can get away with the 2 amp version cause the 1/43 cars should not draw that much amperage.

PD2


----------



## Gary

I'm hooked bro!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I'm hooked bro!


YEAH BUDDY!!!! I'm still writing up the 1/43 Ranch Design document for the build up. Finished the car over the holiday weekend and started writing on Monday and headed out to St. Louis Tuesday. I got home tonight - maybe I'll have some time to finish over the weekend. It should help anyone that buys one build it as well as help give a good perspective of the performance.

I'm really glad you are having fun bro!

PD2


----------



## Gary

I just ordered this. And maybe this weekend Ill work on setting up the track permantly.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I just ordered this. And maybe this weekend Ill work on setting up the track permantly.


SWEET! What Ohm is that controller? Upgrading the controller and the power supply is the best thing for any track - it will give you a lot more control when racing the cars.

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> SWEET! What Ohm is that controller? Upgrading the controller and the power supply is the best thing for any track - it will give you a lot more control when racing the cars.
> 
> PD2


45 Ohm. I'm going to wait on the VPS untill I get the track set up at least semi-permanant. And Ill probably get into some scenary and stuff. LOL


----------



## rex cars

This one is even better
http://www.professormotor.com/


----------



## Gary

rex cars said:


> This one is even better
> http://www.professormotor.com/


Wont need it bro! As it stands Im undefeted against the great Andy Sady! :slimer:


----------



## PD2

That PM controllers are VERY nice and a great upgrade for not only home but commercial track racing. But I think the Parma's are fine for home track racing and definitely an upgrade from the stock controllers that come with the track. The only reason the PM's are better are the resistors have smaller step increments and make your speed transitions smoother. 

Sounds like you are getting Sady hooked in too, huh? VERY nice! :slimer: The more the merrier! If you are looking at the track layouts and scenery, be sure to look in the SCI forums section of Track Layouts - they have some VERY creative guys in that forum that have all sorts of ways of creating and simulating different scenery.

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> That PM controllers are VERY nice and a great upgrade for not only home but commercial track racing. But I think the Parma's are fine for home track racing and definitely an upgrade from the stock controllers that come with the track. The only reason the PM's are better are the resistors have smaller step increments and make your speed transitions smoother.
> 
> Sounds like you are getting Sady hooked in too, huh? VERY nice! :slimer: The more the merrier! If you are looking at the track layouts and scenery, be sure to look in the SCI forums section of Track Layouts - they have some VERY creative guys in that forum that have all sorts of ways of creating and simulating different scenery.
> 
> PD2


Im up to page 51. lol


----------



## Gary

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100048820

With a little creative house rearanging I can set up the track semi-permantly in a corner. And on a budget with these folding legs, a sheet of 1/2" plywood and three 2x4s. My wall is 7'1" long and my current layout is 7'1".  Ill screw down the 2x4s around the perimeter of the ply for support and install those legs making a tabletop for the track for about $40. Along the backside and on the left against the other wall, Ill screw on some corregated plastic sheeting that I have at about 24" tall for a backdrop. Im not sure yet if Ill go with a granstand or some other type of scenic stuff, or just mask off with 2" tape and paint a checkered flag theme and add some little flourescent lights along the top edge shining down on the track.

Home Depot also has some 3/4" wide by 5/16" thick (Which is the heighth of the track) wether stripping that easily bends around the corners. I like that look of the wider track and this does two other things. I can lose those cheasy plastic guard rails for one. And that foam has great traction. When the rear end drifts off the track it now gets more traction and seems to straighten back up. Id rather run without rails than going magnet-less.

Track with cars, table set up and everything needed for a full blown 25 feet racetrack deal for about $150.

Im still not sure what I want to do with around the track and covering the plywood. I dont want to go as far as the gluing the grass down and that extreem scenery stuff alot of guys do. I kinda like the idea of green felt like on a pool table or something.

The legs at Home Depot for $17.


----------



## fishermanX

Gary said:


> Wont need it bro! As it stands Im undefeted against the great Andy Sady! :slimer:


I'm fine with whatever you say just as long as you no I am Great.


----------



## fishermanX

Hey we never finished that race anyways.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Hey we never finished that race anyways.


Bring it! Im tuning now!


----------



## fishermanX

aight.


----------



## Gary

Don't let Andy tell yall he won! He might of TQed, but he quit before the mains. LOL


----------



## fishermanX

Oh someone got beat last night, beat real bad. On there own track , with there own cars. When I tried to leave all I heard was the cries of a beaten soul wanting to get beaten some more.


----------



## fishermanX

Check this out Biffy, http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/LapCounter.html


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100048820
> 
> With a little creative house rearanging I can set up the track semi-permantly in a corner. And on a budget with these folding legs, a sheet of 1/2" plywood and three 2x4s. My wall is 7'1" long and my current layout is 7'1".  Ill screw down the 2x4s around the perimeter of the ply for support and install those legs making a tabletop for the track for about $40. Along the backside and on the left against the other wall, Ill screw on some corregated plastic sheeting that I have at about 24" tall for a backdrop. Im not sure yet if Ill go with a granstand or some other type of scenic stuff, or just mask off with 2" tape and paint a checkered flag theme and add some little flourescent lights along the top edge shining down on the track.
> 
> Home Depot also has some 3/4" wide by 5/16" thick (Which is the heighth of the track) wether stripping that easily bends around the corners. I like that look of the wider track and this does two other things. I can lose those cheasy plastic guard rails for one. And that foam has great traction. When the rear end drifts off the track it now gets more traction and seems to straighten back up. Id rather run without rails than going magnet-less.
> 
> Track with cars, table set up and everything needed for a full blown 25 feet racetrack deal for about $150.
> 
> Im still not sure what I want to do with around the track and covering the plywood. I dont want to go as far as the gluing the grass down and that extreem scenery stuff alot of guys do. I kinda like the idea of green felt like on a pool table or something.
> 
> The legs at Home Depot for $17.


NICE! I see you found the track layout thread. Those guys have found the same thing you have and have setup custom track tables with those leg kits. Works great to fold them up and store them and I've even seen some that they use it and hinge the layout somewhere in the middle to fold the table up again. I think you'll be happy setting up your own layout for the table like that. Buying a table or pre-made table just limits you on what you can do.

I like the weather stripping idea! Does it come any wider? The wider the better so that the track apron does not abruptly fall off when the car swings one way or the other. You can take a car, drop it in the slot and then pivot the car to the guide blades furthest extent to get a good measurement of how far it might swing out. Just all depends on how far you break the magnetic attraction. If you get a good track apron going, you ought to try removing the magnet and tuning the car for that. The Tuners are my least favorite as no mag racers. The F1's are a little light. But the NASCAR's I think have the most potential with the wheel base and weight they carry.

PD2


----------



## PD2

fishermanX said:


> Oh someone got beat last night, beat real bad. On there own track , with there own cars. When I tried to leave all I heard was the cries of a beaten soul wanting to get beaten some more.


LOL!!! NICE!! He'll probably tell you he got the slower car of the two. HEHEHEHE!! 

PD2


----------



## fishermanX

Oh I heard all the excuses last night, You have the better car, You have the better lane, Now your car is working better now.....


----------



## fishermanX

I would be easy on Biffy this mornin , his ego is deffinetly brused. I think if 
I go over there later today I'll let him win just so he doesnt give up.


----------



## PD2

fishermanX said:


> Check this out Biffy, http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/LapCounter.html


That website is an excellent source of info on tables, layouts, and all sorts of slot car stuff. Greg is a great guy and does not minds sharing his wealth of knowledge with anyone. He predominantly sticks to the HO or 1/64 scale slot cars, but much of what he has on his website can be translated to any scale.

If you are not wanting to do a ton of modifications to the track or spend the cash on the software and what not, there are some nice, simple alternatives to two lane lap counters and timers. I just picked up this one:

http://www.carreraslots.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CC&Product_Code=71590&Category_Code=ACCev

It fits almost any track, uses a light bridge that adjusts to the lane widths and can run a timed or lap count based race! For $48 its not bad. I've used it for timing my cars after I work on them to see if my laptimes improve or get worse when tuning and tweaking. My daughter and I have used it to race the 1/43 cars and they pickup fine.

Just an alternative that is simple and quick. Those ones that Greg has is for doing big races - its basically the equivalent of a timing loop vs. hand counting and timing the cars individually.

PD2


----------



## PD2

fishermanX said:


> I would be easy on Biffy this mornin , his ego is deffinetly brused. I think if
> I go over there later today I'll let him win just so he doesnt give up.


I know what you are saying, but Biff's our friend and he would never set out to win back braggin rights from his friends, right? 

If anything, it will probably get him reading more about the tuning and tweaking and he'll figure something out about how to make the car he races more efficient or handle better.

Heck, he still has to learn how to do a little rubbin the take the opponent out without taking his car out. Rubbin's racin! HEHEHEHE!!!

PD2


----------



## fishermanX

Either way, a lap counting system is a must . That was the first site a saw with a lap counter. Actually the software on that site is free and everthing else you can make yourself


----------



## Gary

I like that lap counter! That would be alot easier than trying to build something.



PD2 said:


> That website is an excellent source of info on tables, layouts, and all sorts of slot car stuff. Greg is a great guy and does not minds sharing his wealth of knowledge with anyone. He predominantly sticks to the HO or 1/64 scale slot cars, but much of what he has on his website can be translated to any scale.
> 
> If you are not wanting to do a ton of modifications to the track or spend the cash on the software and what not, there are some nice, simple alternatives to two lane lap counters and timers. I just picked up this one:
> 
> http://www.carreraslots.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CC&Product_Code=71590&Category_Code=ACCev
> 
> It fits almost any track, uses a light bridge that adjusts to the lane widths and can run a timed or lap count based race! For $48 its not bad. I've used it for timing my cars after I work on them to see if my laptimes improve or get worse when tuning and tweaking. My daughter and I have used it to race the 1/43 cars and they pickup fine.
> 
> Just an alternative that is simple and quick. Those ones that Greg has is for doing big races - its basically the equivalent of a timing loop vs. hand counting and timing the cars individually.
> 
> PD2


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> I would be easy on Biffy this mornin , his ego is deffinetly brused. I think if
> I go over there later today I'll let him win just so he doesnt give up.


Tap tap tap, still waiting on ya!  I did some tuning today and I got the cars working better now. I think I messed up by trimming the braids. I took the braids off the tuners, put em on the F1 cars and they work alot better.

I'm wondering if we should try racing at HSARC?


----------



## fishermanX

Oh I thought the beating yesterday was enough for ya. You mean you want some more?


----------



## rex cars

Pulled this one out of the library this morning. Geared more towards 1/32 and 1/24, but the theories still apply. Covers scenery, track plans, home track set-ups etc.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Oh I thought the beating yesterday was enough for ya. You mean you want some more?


Yup!


----------



## Gary

rex cars said:


> Pulled this one out of the library this morning. Geared more towards 1/32 and 1/24, but the theories still apply. Covers scenery, track plans, home track set-ups etc.


Back in the 60s I had a Cox car. I wish I could remember what it was, but it looked like a shelby cobra.


----------



## nik77356

fishermanX said:


> Oh I thought the beating yesterday was enough for ya. You mean you want some more?


Don't get too cocky Andy. You haven't raced me yet. I used to hold the track record for the Nascar class out at HSARC.


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> Don't get too cocky Andy. You haven't raced me yet. I used to hold the track record for the Nascar class out at HSARC.


Hey Nik. Whats the difference between RC and slots? Is it a normal thing for someone who is good at RC to be good at slots?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Tap tap tap, still waiting on ya!  I did some tuning today and I got the cars working better now. I think I messed up by trimming the braids. I took the braids off the tuners, put em on the F1 cars and they work alot better.
> 
> I'm wondering if we should try racing at HSARC?


We'd have to make sure that Russ and team are cool with us running magnets on the road course. I think he is cause when its not Friday night race night (like on Saturdays before racing) they have kids in there running their magnet cars.

The road course at HSARC is set around 12V so it would feel the same as your track you have there Biff.

Last time I posted on HSARC forum about maybe doing a 1/43 race there were ZERO replies in a week and plenty of people looking at posting else where. So it just gave me the impression no one was really interested. Sad because with the track they have setup you can run 1/24, 1/32 and 1/43 without changing a thing!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Back in the 60s I had a Cox car. I wish I could remember what it was, but it looked like a shelby cobra.


If you still had that Cox car you could probably get some big bucks for it. Those are collectors items and people are always looking for them.

My uncle gave me his Cox racing set and I have no clue what happened to it now! I'm hoping it's in storage with some other stuff from our last move, but not sure. The cars worked on that track set.

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> We'd have to make sure that Russ and team are cool with us running magnets on the road course. I think he is cause when its not Friday night race night (like on Saturdays before racing) they have kids in there running their magnet cars.
> 
> The road course at HSARC is set around 12V so it would feel the same as your track you have there Biff.
> 
> Last time I posted on HSARC forum about maybe doing a 1/43 race there were ZERO replies in a week and plenty of people looking at posting else where. So it just gave me the impression no one was really interested. Sad because with the track they have setup you can run 1/24, 1/32 and 1/43 without changing a thing!
> 
> PD2


I wouldnt have any problem getting a 32nd scaler if I knew what cars they allow! lol. Not too long ago it was DTMs and now its something different. I printed out the challengers league rules and tried finding cars that match what they allow and all I got was dizzy! :spineyes:


----------



## rex cars

Gary said:


> Whats the difference between RC and slots?


Slot cars are a whole lot easier to steer!


----------



## Gary

rex cars said:


> Slot cars are a whole lot easier to steer!


Memo to Self: Never wade fish with Sharks! :spineyes:


----------



## nik77356

Gary said:


> Hey Nik. Whats the difference between RC and slots? Is it a normal thing for someone who is good at RC to be good at slots?


I don't know if it's a normal thing, but I already had a good idea about throttle control so I just had to get used to the steering.


----------



## fishermanX

Nik, I'll spank ya at slots whenever your ready. I might even let you win a few rounds like I did with Biffy.


----------



## nik77356

Name the time and the place!!


----------



## fishermanX

On Biffy's little track whenever you can make it..


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I wouldnt have any problem getting a 32nd scaler if I knew what cars they allow! lol. Not too long ago it was DTMs and now its something different. I printed out the challengers league rules and tried finding cars that match what they allow and all I got was dizzy! :spineyes:


I know what you mean. I started paying a little attention after I started racing there and noticed that the fields were dominated by one brand of car or another. So here's what I stuck to that helped me:

LeMans Night - Slot.it Porsche 956 or 962 cars are it! There are some that come close, but most you need to spend a lot of time tweaking and adjusting, etc. Slot.it's you can take almost right out of the box, yank the magnet and race. They may require a few strips of lead for you until you get used to the no-magnet setup, but the Slot.it car is the only one on the market that comes with all of the bells and whistles already.

NASCAR Night - Simple choice here....Scalextric or SCX. I'm running Scalextric, but I've noticed the newer SCX cars that are coming out seem to have a hotter motor in them. Either way, you will not go wrong.

GT1 Night - GT1's are usually NINCO Honda NSX, Lexus SC430, etc. They are the faster ones of the GT groups.

GT2 Night - This is the slower/not as hot motor class. Look to Scalextric and FLY cars for this field. Though the motors are not as fast, this class can be interesting.

F1/Indy Night - If you can find them, NINCO would be the car to run here. SCX made some decent F1 cars too. Worst case scenario, you can run the light and nimble Scalextric Dallara Indy cars - they are very easy to race and though they don't have a ton of power, their footprint seems smaller so that you don't have the issue of getting caught up with another driver's car's wheels.

For Saturday's yes, they change that series constantly and I'm not sure what the cars are now. All of the cars above are for Friday nights.

PD2


----------



## PD2

fishermanX said:


> On Biffy's little track whenever you can make it..


Now that's what I'm talking about - just like R/C racing started in parking lots and any place you could find that was an open area, much of the slot car racing and clubs started at home in someone's game room, basement, garage, or any place that a bunch of friends could gather and race. In fact, I've seen some major races up North and in the Midwest that were nationally recognized get organized at someone's place where the grill was going, the ice chest was full, and the environment felt like home because you were racing at home!

With these tracks being modular there is also some portability to them which means as long as you have a power source (AC or DC) you can setup the track and race. Saw a post from a guy not long again on a slot car forum where he and his friend made a routed wood track that folded up and connected to a car battery - they took it with them to a 1:1 race track to enjoy while watching the racing action. They had a ton of people come over and start racing with them.

All sorts of ideas.....

PD2


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Hey Nick, did you ever get a slash?


----------



## rex cars

Donnie Hayden said:


> Hey Nick, did you ever get a slash?


He didn't, but his sister did!


----------



## PD2

rex cars said:


> He didn't, but his sister did!


Yes, I heard about that......I told him to trade his RC8 for her Slash with her. HEHEHEHEHE!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Paul, didja finish the RD chassis?


----------



## fishermanX

Hey Biffy, Mike F. said he has a lap counter we can use.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Hey Biffy, Mike F. said he has a lap counter we can use.


Ive got a lap counter, its a timing system we need.


----------



## fishermanX

Thats what I meant. He said it goes down to the thousandth of a sec. I'l try and get it from him later.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Thats what I meant. He said it goes down to the thousandth of a sec. I'l try and get it from him later.


Cool! Im thinking Ill set up the track tonight.


----------



## fishermanX

you home biff?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Paul, didja finish the RD chassis?


Yes sir and it's a fine chassis too! Actually, I worked on the documentation yesterday and I'm almost done. It's been a bit time consuming because it's hard to describe how the parts all come together, but I've almost got it. I worked on it as much as I could after I replaced the carb on one of the Vettes. I'm going to have Steve at R-D take a look at it before I release it. I'll also be doing a review of the chassis and adding some tuning and tweaking tips to boot. Just stay tuned....just need a little more time and I'll be done. Not having power for a few days last weekend stopped the progress a little. HA!

PD2


----------



## PD2

fishermanX said:


> Thats what I meant. He said it goes down to the thousandth of a sec. I'l try and get it from him later.


Do you know which one it is? Sounds like the Carrera one, but anything that goes down to a thousandth of a sec is very nice.

If you guys start home track racing I might have to start coming over to join the fun!

PD2


----------



## PD2

PD2 said:


> Yes sir and it's a fine chassis too! Actually, I worked on the documentation yesterday and I'm almost done. It's been a bit time consuming because it's hard to describe how the parts all come together, but I've almost got it. I worked on it as much as I could after I replaced the carb on one of the Vettes. I'm going to have Steve at R-D take a look at it before I release it. I'll also be doing a review of the chassis and adding some tuning and tweaking tips to boot. Just stay tuned....just need a little more time and I'll be done. Not having power for a few days last weekend stopped the progress a little. HA!
> 
> PD2


Gary,

Got the documentation done on the build up and let the owner of Ranch Design take a look - he said it was awesome and that he is going to share it with those that need those that need that kind of documentation to build the chassis up. If you get one, let me know and I can send the doco to you for the build up. With adding pics to the doc it made it about 9-10MB so unless your e-mail can take that I have a way to cut the doc in half and send two halfs, each in different e-mails. Just let me know.

Next, I'm writing up the review of the car which should take a lot less since I kind of have a format for that. ;-)

PD2


----------

